# Cost of Wills



## justasking2 (18 Jun 2013)

Hi I made a will a number of years ago with a local Solicitor and he did not charge me a fee at the time. He is not my executor, but just checking if he will charge a fee to the estate for holding and writing the will ???


----------



## T McGibney (18 Jun 2013)

I think you may be asking the wrong question. The fees for writing and holding a will are generally minimal. The fees for processing an estate and distributing a will can vary enormously. In my experience the vast majority of decent solicitors firms generally treat their clients well but I have encountered some exceptions.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2013)

He did the will for free probably because you are a good client or he hopes to be hired to help process the estate, in all likelyhood where a will is stored is where the solicitor will get the business.  

I've never heard of a fee for holding a will.


----------



## pjq (26 Jun 2013)

In 2008 I asked our solicitor to come to the house to make my Aunt's will , as she was unwell (16km from his office, and he brought a young assistant to witness will). He read the will to the executors in 2009 but did not get the follow up work , the bill for will preparation and reading was €300- when I asked for the bill in late 2009.


----------



## emeralds (26 Jun 2013)

We paid €300 plus VAT when we had our will drawn up about 5 years ago. We had 3 visits to the solicitor - the first initial meeting where we discussed what we wanted etc..., the second one about 2 weeks later where we went through the draft document in detail and the third one a week after that where we signed it..it's complex enough because my partner is a company director and there is more than one property and we have minor children....


----------



## fender64 (26 Jul 2013)

I am wondering if it is necessary to have a will made up,if there's not a large amount of money involved.My mother is in a nursing home,has a small amount in the credit union.She asked me to find out,if I could take money from the Credit union,in the event of her passing away.I researched it,and found the way to do it was by a nomination form.The problem is,the form cant leave the building,and my mother is unable to walk.I suppose the will is the only way to go so,but she has never dealt with solicitors,and is afraid of it being too expensive.


----------



## Berni (26 Jul 2013)

fender64 said:


> I am wondering if it is necessary to have a will made up,if there's not a large amount of money involved.My mother is in a nursing home,has a small amount in the credit union.She asked me to find out,if I could take money from the Credit union,in the event of her passing away.I researched it,and found the way to do it was by a nomination form.The problem is,the form cant leave the building,and my mother is unable to walk.I suppose the will is the only way to go so,but she has never dealt with solicitors,and is afraid of it being too expensive.



If she dies with no will, the rules covering intestacy will apply.
If she is happy with that default outcome, then she doesn't need to make a will. 

You can see the order of who would inherit here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...estate/what_happens_the_deceaseds_estate.html


----------



## fender64 (26 Jul 2013)

Berni said:


> If she dies with no will, the rules covering intestacy will apply.
> If she is happy with that default outcome, then she doesn't need to make a will.
> 
> You can see the order of who would inherit here:
> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...estate/what_happens_the_deceaseds_estate.html


 
Thank you very much for that link!


----------



## fender64 (31 Jul 2013)

fender64 said:


> Thank you very much for that link!


 
I have had a read of that,but its hard to understand...If a person dies without a will,and no one can access money for burial etc.How is payment for that got,and how long does it take.I am having a difficult time to get my mother to deceide what she wants...What is lefe over doesn't concern me at all [it may others]..I amjust worried about funeral expenses....It is probably answered with the link you gave me,but I am not exactly getting it.I am thinking of going the credit union nomination form way,but that form cant leave the credit union,which would mean having to bring my mother there..In any case its a subject that is getting harder to dicuss with her.Which it the better option,a will,or the credit union option? The remainder of credit union,after burial ,would have to be deceided on as well.even though its not a lot.Thanks again


----------



## SarahMc (31 Jul 2013)

If you bring the funeral bill into the Bank or Credit Union, together with death cert, they disperse that amount. 
I think to access the remainder you need to go through probate, whilst simple enough to do, can be time consuming.


----------



## fender64 (31 Jul 2013)

SarahMc said:


> If you bring the funeral bill into the Bank or Credit Union, together with death cert, they disperse that amount.
> I think to access the remainder you need to go through probate, whilst simple enough to do, can be time consuming.


 
Thank you Sarah,that eases my mind for now


----------



## fender64 (7 Sep 2013)

I have a nomination form,thanks to a kind lady in the credit union.I am wondering, if it is better to have this,than just letting things go the probate way.What concerns me,is the fact I cant get my mother to deceide what she wants to do with the rest,and I am comfortable with it being left to me,as I would be the only one on the form.There are others,but they want no part of whats going on,and I don't wan to be sharing out whats not mine.What happens if the form is signed,and I pay the bill,and just leave the rest,what would happen then.My mother is not in the best of health at the moment,and while no one else wants to be doing this,they will look to me to have things sorted.Just to clarify the amount in the credit union is just under 23,000 euro.


----------

